# help with loaches



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

I was looking into loaches for my 50g corner pentagon tank. i have sand in the tank so i was looking for something to handle my mts from over breeding. I looked at clown loaches and i see they get rather large im not entirely sure if there are any loaches that stay smaller that can look appealing and at the same time are effective at eating the snails. 

Stock
3x pictus cat's
5-tiger barbs
1x- rainbow shark
2-bosami rainbows

im open to suggestions

i have an aquaclear110 on the tank for filtration.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

A group of dwarf chain loaches would be the best fit for that size tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah they would. I have 5 in my 29g and they work great. Botias need to be in larger groups but you rarely see people doing it because of the sizes they reach. Bam chain loach! The perfect loach


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

wud dey be able to eat mts and are they a better fit then a blk kuhlil loach?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

They are botias...yes. Once mine got bigger they ate my cherry shrimp and snails. Your other choice could be zebra botia loaches. They are another smaller species. I believe they cap out a 4" ish. If you want the ULTIMATE snail killer go with a skunk loach...but be advised that they are true jerks. By that I mean they will destroy snails...and mess with everything else in the tank. hXcChic22 is our local loach expert, she might have some better advise.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Loaches are awesome, but because of what you already have in there, you are kind of limited size/waste production wise; not to mention that with loaches bare bare bare minimum to put in there is 3 and really the minimum should be 5. Beside Dawrf loaches, which are one of my favorites you could do, Zebras, Angelicus, and there are a number of other usually rare loaches that would work. Although loaches like Khulis would fit in the tank, im not sure they would work out for your purpose of snail control.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of the best loaches that do not get huge are the lohachata loaches...or as you kids call them.....YOYO loaches.....they really don't need to be in large numbers ; 2 or 3 will work nicely..they are active and really do not bother other fish...although they may reach 6 inches in length ; they are not a large bodied loach like the clown...they are more slender.....and very good snailers....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

grogan said:


> They are botias...yes. Once mine got bigger they ate my cherry shrimp and snails. Your other choice could be zebra botia loaches. They are another smaller species. I believe they cap out a 4" ish. If you want the ULTIMATE snail killer go with a skunk loach...but be advised that they are true jerks. By that I mean they will destroy snails...and mess with everything else in the tank. hXcChic22 is our local loach expert, she might have some better advise.


Daw, shucks! *blush*

But I agree with what everyone else has said. Almost ANY loach will tear up snails, but for a 50, I would recommend a school of either Dwarf, Yoyo, Zebra, Burmese Border, or maybe a couple Weather loaches. I find Weather to be the most entertaining, and they can get big, but it takes a while. We've had our biggest for over 18 months now and he's slowly growing now past 6/7 inches
And yes, stay away from Skunk. They will bother your other fish, even though they're a "bottom dweller".


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

of the reccomendations i like the zebra's so this will be my stock list with them
5 x Boesemans Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia boesemani)
1 x Rainbow Shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatum)
3 x Pictus Catfish (Pimelodus pictus)
3 x Albino Tiger Barb (Puntius tetrazona)
2 x Tiger Barb (Puntius tetrazona)
3 x Zebra Loach (Botia striata)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

With the barbs I would scratch the Boesmans. I think they would be picked on.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i know hence the reasons for the school


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

5 is a little too small for a school and like minimum for shoaling.

By the way, awesome picture Loh, my Queens will let me touch them now if I am careful and slow, and my dwarfs I have only had for like 6-9 months, but they will come in my hands and eat, wont let me pick them up though.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

what would you reccomend in place of the rainbows?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Redhead305 said:


> what would you reccomend in place of the rainbows?


Those are awesome fish, I would just cut down on the other fish you want. Like I think you mentioned Tiger Barbs, skip on those, their lame anyways then add more Bosami Rainbows.

Of course this is opinion, but its almost fact that Rainbows are cooler than Tiger Barbs lol.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

hah lol most defintly they are. I defintly could do that since the rainbows come in so many different color


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Praecox rainbow fish also known as neon rainbows are some of my favorite. They stay small and have amazing colors. In your tank you could get 10-15 of these fish and they would be an eye catcher.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

First I would like to point out that clown loaches grow slowly, so a 50 gallon will be sufficiant for them for a while. I have a 55 gallon fish tank with three clown loaches and two plecostomuses. I will be upgrading when I get the money, but my clown loaches are very happy. So if you are willing to upgrade your tank when the clowns get too big for the 50 gallon then I would say get the clowns, besides they are funny fish. They can make you laugh. Yes they can get big, but it takes a long time for them to get huge.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

But why not get a larger school of loaches that will be happy forever in a 55? 

You never know where you might be financially, living arrangement-wise, etc in a year. Play it safe and stick with fish that fit the tank you currently have.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

im fixed with the zebra loaches but im worried more for the bosemons ever since i saw the comment of them being in truble


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> But why not get a larger school of loaches that will be happy forever in a 55?
> 
> You never know where you might be financially, living arrangement-wise, etc in a year. Play it safe and stick with fish that fit the tank you currently have.


This. 

Not to mention I dont think the fish are going to like getting transported back to the fish store just because you wanted to look at their colors for a while. Thats assuming your store will take them back too; then they have to find a new home all over again.


----------

